# Toy stencil bronze blue check?



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I got this from my non toy stencil line of blue & blue check archangels. dad is a blue dark check. Mom is a a blue indigo. Both are bred down from my blue andalusion cock, who produced toy stencil bronze bars when bred into my toy stencil line(not related to this little guy). He also appears to be very very dark blue & dirty. His legs are almost black. The flash from the camera made the bronze on it body appear red. it does appear to be bronze. it alternates on each feather, and goes all the way up one half of the feather. Like it does on my blue check marked archangels. i would be tickled pink if it turned out to be a ts1, or a toy stencil. 












[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Indigo arch angels?


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Henk69 said:


> Indigo arch angels?


yeah I have many different varieties of blue in my archangels, if that's what you meant.  I have andalusion, indigo, normal blue, and silver wing, and check. this would be my first blue ts, if that's what it is. my indigos never start out with bronze in the spread.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone else want to help id the color on this little baby?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

chinbunny said:


> Anyone else want to help id the color on this little baby?


By the look of the rump and tail , i would say , Hetro Indigo Blue Check .


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

dublin boy said:


> By the look of the rump and tail , i would say , Hetro Indigo Blue Check .


With bronze, possibly ts, markings instead of black right? its the bronze i want to know about. That you for iding the rest of the color for me.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Could some link me to a picture to hetro indigo blue check? Im having no luck finding it here, or on the net.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

IM with Dublin Boy. It is consistent with Het Indigo on blue. Maybe the addition of Archangel bronze is helping to richen it up.

Cannot really be TS1 unless the parents were also.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

chinbunny said:


> Could some link me to a picture to hetro indigo blue check? Im having no luck finding it here, or on the net.


Here is an example of a hetero indigo blue check hen from my flock.

Jim


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

loonecho said:


> Here is an example of a hetero indigo blue check hen from my flock.
> 
> Jim


Thank you. That is one cool looking bird! Even if mine turned out nicely colored like that, id be happy. that would be really pretty on an archangel. 

would this bird be useful to keep, and breed to the offspring of my ts's? The pair i have now, I think are ts1's. they have the ts bronze in their wing bars.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

loonecho said:


> Here is an example of a hetero indigo blue check hen from my flock.
> 
> Jim


 Is the color on the wing bronze? i have never gotten this color before


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Also is it considered another rare color in archangels?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would assume the colour of the wing is archangel bronze over top of Indigo causing such a rich bronze. Indigo is not officially a bronze but it causes bronzing on a blue bird when in the hetero state. I would also assume it is a rare colour in archangels.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I would assume the colour of the wing is archangel bronze over top of Indigo causing such a rich bronze. Indigo is not officially a bronze but it causes bronzing on a blue bird when in the hetero state. I would also assume it is a rare colour in archangels.


thank you.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Need to post an update. this bird appears to have bars on its tail feathers now.


----------

